# east or west from PCB?



## davidbham (Jun 2, 2014)

Family vacation next month and we are staying in the heart of PCB. What I call Ground Zero. Not my choice. I like a beach with about 1 million fewer people around. I surf fish which means I'm gonna to have to drive east or west of PCB to find a relatively quiet patch of sand. If you were in my flip flops, where would you go? Many thanks.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Somewhere in the vicinity of the Carousel, west PCB.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Head west towards Phillips inlet!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Go West Young Man, Go West!!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Can't beat Philips inlet / camp Helen. But anywhere on west end of beach is going to be quiet(er) than Thomas drive or pier park. At Andrews may not be too bad either...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

west too would be my .02 j
you could also go just past portofino is open beach areas that produce good surf fishing.

catch 'em up.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

West along front beach there are plenty of access points that are fairly close to the water. Much quieter as you move west.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Somewhere in the vicinity of the Carousel, west PCB.



+1. This is where I go when I go to the beach.

Shoot me a PM and I'll get you my phone number in case you run into any issues while you are here. Sometimes it is helpful having access to someone local.

I helped a guy at Walmart a month or so ago. Down here from somewhere up north and had issues with his trailer. No tools, no idea where to find parts, ...

You may also wnt to check out the Panama City Fishing group on facebook.


----------



## davidbham (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks very much for the good info, guys! I am pleasantly surprised to learn I might actually get to fish not too very far away from where we will be. Gives ol dad the opportunity to say: "Okay, I won't be here when everybody wakes up tomorrow." Thanks again. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 21, 2015)

Where is the Carousel?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

MikeS said:


> Where is the Carousel?


It is a small grocery store. Link to map below:

http://mapq.st/1NaFiF1


----------



## JT86907 (May 29, 2015)

I like to go east from PCB over to crooked island beach just west of Mexico beach. You have to go down a dirt road for a ways but the beach is on Tyndall and there are few visitors and good fishing. I've been there twice and caught pomps both times.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Crooked Island is a nice place to fish . Normally not too many people around and I have caught some good fish there.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*P.....c..b*

Pensa(C)ola Beach Laid back fun, i have worked in Panama City Beach, not impressed for family fun lol


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*confused*

only because you are not a Floridian,where are you vacationing, i can help a little if you are coming to Pensacola, we never have a million people like Panama city does


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Go West*

Most of the replies are telling you to Go West, I too give you that same reply,Go West until you get to Pensacola (The Hi:thumbup:dden Florida)


----------



## davidbham (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, both to the west and east. I really do appreciate it and plan to check them all out.


----------

